# Getting it back inside



## littlefrog (Oct 7, 2012)

So, we have freeze warnings for last night and tonight, which means I had to break down and get everything inside. I was living a lie, lots of orchids still outside even though we'd already had some pretty cold weather (into the low 30's).

So, I am too embarrassed to take a picture, but I can't even move in my growing area right now. Trays of plants all over the floor, on every available flat surface that isn't floor, and some are even stacked on top of each other. I can't get to the shelves to make enough space to put things away...  I have way too many plants, and evidently they all doubled in size over the summer.

If anybody needs any cheap bromeliads let me know, they are the worst offenders.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 7, 2012)

Lol
Sounds like you had a good summer anyway!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2012)

littlefrog said:


> So, I am too embarrassed to take a picture, but I can't even move in my growing area right now. Trays of plants all over the floor, on every available flat surface that isn't floor, and some are even stacked on top of each other. I can't get to the shelves to make enough space to put things away... .
> 
> If anybody needs any cheap bromeliads let me know, they are the worst offenders.



So what else is new! :crazy:

Cheap orchids!?


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 8, 2012)

i've got flats in the middle of the 'sunroom', plants in the kitchen, a few still on a protected portch.....


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2012)

I am so grateful I don't have to go through that anymore.


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 9, 2012)

Dot! You need some more plants, right? I'll drive over a truck full tonight if you want. *grin*


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2012)

Funny, Rob! :crazy:


----------

